# Private threads?



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Just a quick question. How do you view private threads. I've gained a lot of insight through posts and threads from various members before I joined. Many threads started public and turned private I assume. So, now that I'm a member with 20 posts how do I catch up on these threads? Ive tried searches and had no luck. Is it common practice to delete threads after a time here? Thx to all replys!


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Have to get 30 posts.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe you need 30 posts.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

30 post and they send you the secret handshake and a decoder ring. Ok I lied about the handshake and ring. But at 30 post you can see all the threads and post attachments.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

30 posts to be able to see Private Forum threads. As far as deleting being common practice? No. If that were the case, there wouldn't be so many zombie threads resurrected from 2008, 2009, etc. Sometimes, posters don't want all that info left out there, so they delete. But unless something is spam or troll, basically, it doesn't get deleted.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> 30 post and they send you the secret handshake and a decoder ring. Ok I lied about the handshake and ring. But at 30 post you can see all the threads and post attachments.


Hmmm...guess you weren't good enough for the ring.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> 30 post and they send you the secret handshake and a decoder ring. Ok I lied about the handshake and ring. But at 30 post you can see all the threads and post attachments.


They told me I had to send in my birth certificate and finger prints!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Or you could become a forum supporter -

I togay myay ingray


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Ah, thx for all the quick replys, you guys are on top of things here lol


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Gonna bump my thread here, almost to 30


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone with insight into being banned? Really enjoyed reading Posts by Morituri and a few others which I've noticed are now banned...


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Or maybe it was Warlock, not sure


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

read the forum rules - breaking = ban

breaking essentially = belittling another poster's advice or being outrageously disrespectful to an OP

calling someone a troll is belittling - there's a red triangle at the bottom left of each post. That is used for reporting the author of that post to the MODs. If no no reports the post then it's unlikely to lead to a ban unless the mods happen upon the post. 

That's why some posts seem outrageous and the poster is not banned = while a seemingly lesser infraction (that is reported) leads to a ban. 

The mods review reported posts for infractions. 

tdonay eportray meay


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

victarion said:


> Anyone with insight into being banned? Really enjoyed reading Posts by Morituri and a few others which I've noticed are now banned...


It is typically when someone does not play nice. One of my good friends got banned a while ago, someone really pushed his button on an issue. I really miss him but frankly what he said was over the top and thus he got banned.


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Gotcha, thx again for the quick responses


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

30


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Just hit 30, I need to do anythings special?


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

What brings you here victarian?


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, had a gf I suspected cheated on me but was unable to confirm. Relationship went sour soon after lol. But, was digging around online and stumbled onto this site and got caught up in many of the threads and the overall insight of many of the members here.


----------



## victarion (Sep 7, 2012)

Past 30 posts now, but still can't access the private members area, not sure why. Tried logging out and back in but nada. What am I missing?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It could take a day, be patient.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

victarion said:


> Past 30 posts now, but still can't access the private members area, not sure why. Tried logging out and back in but nada. What am I *missing*?


Actually you're not missing much. I was actually disappointed, it's just a bunch of old guys standing around smoking cigars. (Can't do that in public anymore!)


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

victarion said:


> Past 30 posts now, but still can't access the private members area, not sure why. Tried logging out and back in but nada. What am I missing?


It takes a little while for the server to update. Try again in a few hours.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, not really that exciting...
unless you like a good cigar. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

